# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 > سوال: ارسال sms با مودم dial up از طریق خط ثابت

## ENG_Torshani

سلام از دوستان عزیزم ممنون میشم یک نمونه برنامه برام بذارید که با مودم Diaup امکان زدن sms به SMSCenter رو داشته باشه SMSCenter =9717000 نمی دونم  میشه این کار رو انجام داد تو ایران یا نه ولی تلفنهای وجود داره که با  :خیلی عصبانی: خط ثابت این کارو انجام میده :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی: 
یک نمونه کد دارم ولی کار نمیکنه خیلی هم دستکاریش کردم و لی درست نشد .

----------


## Tasiyan

*ارسال SMS با موبایل و vb*
 :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## ENG_Torshani

دوست عزیز هم با وب هم با موبایل هم با GSM modem میتونم بفرستم ولی با خط تلفن ثابت می خوام :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## farghelitian

سلام تا آنجايي كه من از نحوة ارسال  SMS خبر دارم ، بايستي مركز تلف دريافت پيام و مقصد از اين سرويس بايستي پشتيباني كند تا بتواند سيگنالهاي دريافتي از دستگاه تلفن منزل شما را دريافت  و تبديل به سيگنالينگ مربوطه براي ارسال به مركز مقابل كند و در مقصد نيز عكس اين تبديل يعني از سيگنالينگ مربوطه به سيگنال قابل فهم براي دستگاه تلفن كند كه در اينجا مراكز تلفن شهري از نوع ثابت در حال حاضر پشتيباني نمي‌كند. فقط مي‌توان ابتدا بين مبدا و مقصد ارتباط برقرار كرد و سپس پيامها به روش مثلاfsk بين دو دستگاه تلفن و پروتكل مربوطهه ارسال شود.

----------


## ashkan 261

الان خطوط تلفن های ثابت قابلیت ارسال sms رو دارن 
اگر کسی برنامه ی مناسبی سراغ داره لطفا معرفی کنه  ، ویندوز xp  قابلیت تماس به وسیله موردم dial up رو داره اما sms نمیشه فرستاد

----------


## m2011kh

اشکان خان.زنگ زدن از طریق مودم Dial Up که از همون اولش هم ممکن بود.مهم ارسال sms هست که مخابرات ایران پشتیابنی نمیکنه.

موفق و سربلند باشید.

MMD

----------


## ashkan 261

چرا دیگه من که نوشتم تلفن های ثابت این قابلبتو داره ، و با تلفن هایی که ماژول sms دارن میشه ارسال و دریافت داشت ، اگر برای مودم هم بتونیم یک ماژول تهیه کنیم ،  خیلی کارها میشه کرد ...

----------


## hadilionson

شما در نهایت اطلاعاتی در این زمینه بدست آوردید؟ حالا که خطهای تلفن تهران این توانایی رو دارن حتماً با ست کردن sms center و مودم معمولی باید بشه کارایی کرد، dll ای پیدا کردید؟

----------


## Eravanpour

در حال حاضر این امکان برای خطوط ثابت و مودم dialUp وجود دارد و سایت مخابرات نیز یک برنامه رایگان بنام پیاثا برای این منظور ارابه میدهد

----------

